# My first boudoir session



## wendyalana (Dec 5, 2010)

1.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 5, 2010)

The entire contents of the google images search result for 'boudoir photography' are some of the ideas you were playing with?

The first thing I would do is try to narrow down what you want to do a little more...


----------



## sobolik (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't. There are plenty of stories of  "risky" photos coming back to haunt the "absolutely gorgeous cousin". = "Risque"


----------



## burgo (Dec 5, 2010)

Here I was looking forward to seeing some boudoir shots.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Wendy,

Very brave of you to take this on, it's a very challenging field. Are you close enough to your cousin for repeat sessions if the first few don't turn out the way you both imagine? Is so, you are very lucky to get a willing model for you both to practice, you on techniques and her on posing, accessorizing, makeup and clothing.

How adapt are you with lighting? There are many different styles of this type of photography, from dreamy soft sensual to gritty 'naughty bits in your face'. All of it controlled by lighting and location setup. Any camera will do and but a decent lens is almost a must since a good part of the mood of the image is in the rendering of the out of focus elements.

The soft dreamy look is done with soft lighting and careful placement of shadows with a soft transition from the light to the dark areas of the image. Try to make your model and yourself comfortable with the situation. Allow plenty of time for the session, ease into the the shots you want. An open discussion between you and the model, before and during the session, as to what each is thinking and what to try next is very productive. Be aware that both you and the model might be a little nervous at first. Sometimes the presence of the model's partner is helpful, but can also be a hindrance, you be the judge of that. One approach, if the partner is willing, is for the partner to also become a model later in the session. Many couples like a tastefully done erotic photo album of themselves. Ask your model to wear loose clothing for an hour or two before you start and have your session location warn enough so that a regularly dressed person is uncomfortable.

Good luck.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 5, 2010)

Take pictures of the hot cousin.  Please.






p!nK


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 5, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Take pictures of the hot cousin.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Take pictures of the hot cousin.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on pink, don't be so crass. Phrase it like a grownup, okay??? Like this:

Won't you please take pictures of your lovely cousin, and post them for us all to peruse and to C&C lovingly,and at great length, with the highest of artistic intentions?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol, Derrel.


----------



## Over Exposed (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes less is more. I think the best boudoir leaves a lot to the imagination but yet still evokes immediate sensuality/sexuality. I know the rules of this forum have changed alot on this subject since I've been gone, so not sure what I can and can't post for examples, but I'd be happy to send you some of my work for ideas.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2010)

Ive booked my ticket on the next plane with my lights to come and help you out


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Ive booked my ticket on the next plane with my lights to come and help you out



hmm since you wouldn't want to risk it taking damage in flight and because you won't need it for such a shoot I'll babysit your 300mm f2.8 whilst you're away!:mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2010)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ive booked my ticket on the next plane with my lights to come and help you out
> ...



I'm sure it will be ok while i'm away


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2010)

But the AF gears could seize up!

Or it could get dusty!


----------



## mrpink (Dec 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Take pictures of the hot cousin.  Please.
> ...



Hot cousin.  Pictures.





p!nK


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm about to being a boudoir shoot in just a few minutes..Oh how I love sexy pictures!


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 6, 2010)

2.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 7, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> I'm looking for tasteful and simple photos. Some of the boudoir photos I've seen come across as cheap and tacky. My cousin is very confident and comfortable so I'm just curious about what time of day and where in the house I should photograph. I understand about the out of focus and I was wondering if my 35 mm portrait lens would be a good start. I also have the kit lens and the telephoto, both of which probably won't be great for the shoot. I have a SB600 flash but that's it. I guess I'll have to work with what I have!



Any lens of any focal length can be used for portraits, however each will give you a different result. To avoid the 'big nose' look with a 35mm lens you have to get a bit farther away which is difficult in a small room and being farther away results in a less intimate portrait but can be used to add interesting elements of the surroundings into the image.

If you both have the time, do a 'test run' of the session and poses you want to try but with her clothes on. Post one or two examples here and ask for help with some key issues you are not happy with. The more specific you question is - the more specific and helpful the answer is.


----------



## lildlege1 (Dec 7, 2010)

:lmao: LOL!!! Yall are just too funny


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow... TPF. Who knew.


----------



## traylorc (Dec 7, 2010)

Derrel said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Take pictures of the hot cousin.  Please.
> ...



I didn't even know I had artistic intentions.....good to know. :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 7, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Wow... TPF. Who knew.


Well, it's not like the OP gave us anything more than 'the entire contents of the internet' to work with for suggestions...


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 7, 2010)

2.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 7, 2010)

You asked for suggestions and then gave a link to an entire google search of boudoir photography and talk of a "hot cousin".

What did you expect? :er:

If you want more specific advice, I advise asking a more specific question, and throw in a few details while you're at it. People can't read your mind through the computer screen (well, most of them here can't  ) so there's no need for a temper tantrum just because people couldn't give you the answer you wanted because YOU didn't provide any details.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> I understand I am quite "new" to this and other members place "passionate" in quotes, however some of the responses on here are quite snotty, rude and just plain tacky.
> 
> I did not mean to post the entire contents of the internet and I'll be sure to post more specific questions....on a different forum.
> 
> Thanks anyways.



No, you should post more specific, well thought out, pointed questions here. 
Don't blame others for having some fun when YOU posted the Google image search. 

Lighten up.


----------



## reznap (Dec 7, 2010)

Another one chased off..

Looks like she never posted a photo (find all threads started by.. etc)

:neutral:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought she did. They weren't bad. Lots PP actions, but not bad.
Maybe it was a Flickr link?


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I thought she did. They weren't bad. Lots PP actions, but not bad.
> Maybe it was a Flickr link?


 
Was a Flickr link...  and her stuff was pretty good.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2010)

Only sixteen days and already leaving, cheesed off? Seems kind of like a "I'll take my ball and go play somewhere else!" attitude. Internet forums each have their own pace, personalities, and protocols. Honestly, your lack of verbal communication skills has been your own worst enemy here. And seriously, your inability to understand that this is a MOSTLY male-populated forum, and to understand how people are/were relating to you is kind of unfortunate. This is like a local pub or tavern...this is not a girls' sorority...and you're apparently a 35 year-old woman, yet your blog photos of yourself show you dressed like a teenager...and you're acting kind of like one too in the way you're communicating with a whole group of diverse people, many of whom know one another, but do not know squat about you.


I hate to be harsh...I'm just being frank and honest with you. Like Bitter Jeweler wrote, "lighten up". And as he also wrote, "you should post more specific, well thought out, pointed questions here." That's what I mean by your verbal communications skills lacking for successful forum communication...it's a two-way street. It requires at least a little bit of effort on your part; throwing out 200 thumbnails and asking for "ideas" is not really going to get what you were after.

Sorry, but, again...life's a multi-lane street with lots of cars on it...you've been here 16 days and this is the second time where your brief, unclear,vague questions/posts have led you to disappointment and misunderstanding...if you wish to leave, by all means, do so. Adieu. If you wish to stay, welcome.


----------



## reznap (Dec 8, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > This is like a local pub or tavern...
> ...



Bartender, next round's on Derrel!
:cheers:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2010)

reznap said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



"Bartender! Set me up with another Heffe with a lemon slice. And put me down for a large order of tater tots too! And these guys? Bring 'em each a pounder can of PBR!" 

(You didn't think I'd be buyin' ya'll the good stuff didja??)


----------



## MissCream (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol I'd outdrink all of you... I'm Canadian.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2010)

MissCream said:


> Lol I'd outdrink all of you... I'm Canadian.



Don't bet on it Missy....odds are at least ONE of us is an alcoholic...


----------



## reznap (Dec 8, 2010)

MissCream said:


> Lol I'd outdrink all of you... I'm Canadian.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2010)

...........Then it's time to REALLY start pounding back the vodka and Rock Star!


----------



## MissCream (Dec 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I'd outdrink all of you... I'm Canadian.
> ...



Haha! 
Chances are .... its me.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 8, 2010)

reznap said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I'd outdrink all of you... I'm Canadian.



What does my backyard have to do with this?


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 8, 2010)

1.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> I dress like a teenager? For someone with such a sharp tongue, I'm sorry, but I looked at your "professional" photos and all I saw were tacky, white trashy looking females and ****ty looking photos. I'm a Canadian woman with mad style and class, and you just seem to be a bully on what's supposed to be a beginners forum.
> 
> I didn't realize it was such a "boys club" forum on here but my husband took a look at how many posts you've commented on and stated it perfectly. *You obviously have no life beyond the computer*, you give mean spirited, know-it-all advice and quite frankly look like a creepy perv in your profile picture.
> 
> Go pick on someone else.


 
Oh the hypocrasy...
Yeah, you got class. :roll:
Oh, what happened to your profile pic? Attack someone elses, and remove your's. Nice.



The bolded part is the biggest fail argument on the intertubes. Congrats.


Her photostream can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/17803838@N00/
You know, for comparison purposes.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 8, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> I dress like a teenager? For someone with such a sharp tongue, I'm sorry, but I looked at your "professional" photos and all I saw were tacky, white trashy looking females and ****ty looking photos. I'm a Canadian woman with mad style and class, and you just seem to be a bully on what's supposed to be a beginners forum.
> 
> I didn't realize it was such a "boys club" forum on here but my husband took a look at how many posts you've commented on and stated it perfectly. You obviously have no life beyond the computer, you give mean spirited, know-it-all advice and quite frankly look like a creepy perv in your profile picture.
> 
> Go pick on someone else.


 
Wow. All this angst because the opinion of some random person on the intrawebs that has absolutely no bearing on your life. I'd hate to see what happens when you get criticism from someone whose opinion you value. All that "mad style and class" certainly isn't showing through on your web persona.

Just sayin'


Oh yeah......

and this.....


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 8, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> wendyalana said:
> 
> 
> > I dress like a teenager? For someone with such a sharp tongue, I'm sorry, but I looked at your "professional" photos and all I saw were tacky, white trashy looking females and ****ty looking photos. I'm a Canadian woman with mad style and class, and you just seem to be a bully on what's supposed to be a beginners forum.
> ...


 
There's no comparison, hands down.

To the OP, there are a lot of professionals here that are pro's behind the camera with YEARS of experience and are fantastic at what they do, people like Bitter Jeweler. They may not sugar coat everything for you, but they are a WEALTH of information for a new photographer such as yourself. I lurk on here daily and a lot of what I've learned has been from reading and absorbing the critique that members like Jeweler give others. Heck, all my (limited) knowledge about Bokeh has come from reading Derrel's posts and studying his photo's and the settings he uses.

Unwad your panties a bit, lighten up, and don't be so sensitive. The past responses have been a direct result of your initial post.

And for the record, I'm not one of the guys, I'm a girl, and I still found this thread highly humorous. :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> 1.



It looks like you edited your temper-tantrum...but thanks to Bitter Jeweler's good quoting work, your deep-seated anger came through nicely. Good luck in your next forum! And have a nice day. Say hello to your husband for me too!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> 1.


 

Hahahahahahaha...you can't change history. :lmao:


----------



## Geaux (Dec 8, 2010)

Late to the party ..... as usual.  dang.







**Why chase her off before hot pics of hot cousin?!?!?**  lol


----------



## phiya (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like I missed most of the fun here...  regardless I have a few points to make. 

1.  Derrel, pass me a beer
2.  While I sometimes think people here are quite critical even of photos that seem pretty dang good, I lurk around a lot and have learned a ton from a *FREE* internet forum.  Probably more than I could have learned from hundreds of dollars of photography books. And that is thanks to people like Bitter Jeweler, Derrel, Felix the Cat...err Kundalini, Big Mike... the list goes on.  
3.  Erose, I hope I'm not off by saying this, but I love your satirical duck face avatar.  And if it wasn't satirical, I guess I can always edit this like the OP (ps. I'm sorry!)
4.  For those of you who watch the office, I wish there was really a "www.wuphf.com" to alert me of threads like this while they're going down.  I missed a lot of fun.


----------



## Bram (Dec 8, 2010)

Still no pictures of the hot cousin eh? Been following this thread for days.
@erose: Oh you and your emoticons! Thanks for giving this thread some life!


----------



## ghache (Dec 8, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> wendyalana said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...


 

do you have an online portfolio? i am really interested in seeing your work. Lets see if it match with your understanding of photography.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

ghache said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > wendyalana said:
> ...


 
Yeah, I really should post more here.


----------



## phiya (Dec 8, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Still no pictures of the hot cousin eh? Been following this thread for days.
> ...



Now where in the hell is the duck face emotocon?!   


:bounce:


----------



## phiya (Dec 8, 2010)

awww, I had that girl's flickr stream open and was working on some actual work stuff, and then when I went back to it she had blocked it so only friends can see.  She had a good eye, I was kinda actually enjoying it.  I wasn't a fan of her processing style, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

phiya said:


> awww, I had that girl's flickr stream open and was working on some actual work stuff, and then when I went back to it she had blocked it so only friends can see. She had a good eye, I was kinda actually enjoying it. I wasn't a fan of her processing style, but to each their own I guess.


 
Life Wrapped In Lace

Link available from her Flickr profile.

Details, details, details.

I agree with you. Good eye...too much cross processing for my tastes.


----------



## Geaux (Dec 8, 2010)

phiya said:


> Now where in the hell is the duck face emotocon?!
> 
> 
> :bounce:


----------



## memento (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

I removed the link to the blog as requested.

Google still lists it though.

Google is a record of public information.


----------



## vtf (Dec 8, 2010)

lets play a game, the last person to completely delete their posts on here loses.:thumbup:


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 8, 2010)

Why was my post at the beginning of Page 4 edited? Just curious what was removed. Re-reading it, I don't actually see anything in my post that's been removed.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my two cents at the moment. I saw the Blog and I thought that there was some very serious work, time and effort put into it. For that reason alone its necessary IMHO to react to this person with a similar serious approach but for the come on of the title and the rest is already known.

As for conniption fits, its hard being a female on this site because the guys are so guy like...if any girl ever had a brother who could find any go button to start an issue, there are guys here that remind me of that brother and don't take but a second to act up. :angry1:

Most here are perfectionists and don't have patience for less than a serious and well thought out effort regardless of the sex they are C&C'ing. Equal Opportunity Offenders. :mrgreen:

Which is fine with me. When the critique and the comments go to personal for one reason or another, then a start to a zone that is no longer C&C is evident and the dialog is useless and certainly unwelcome and all things being fair, should be OK to be characterized as such.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Dec 8, 2010)

erose86 said:


> DogGoneGood said:
> 
> 
> > Why was my post at the beginning of Page 4 edited? Just curious what was removed. Re-reading it, I don't actually see anything in my post that's been removed.
> ...


 
Ohhhh. I wonder why her link is being edited out, SHE'S the one that initially posted it publicly on this forum. Look at her stats in her profile, under threads she's started (there's only 3). The last one on the list is a thread she started, and in it SHE posted the link to her blog. 

Sorry fella's, no hot cousin for y'all this time.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, however things went astray, I think it safe to say, "this thread might've gone smoother..."

Alright, you're all grounded. Go to your rooms.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2010)

Where is the pink?


----------



## mrpink (Dec 8, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Where is the pink?










p!nK


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL..  i meant something else.. 5 pages and no pics.. did I miss something?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 8, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the pink?
> ...



It's a little late for that. The party's over already.


----------



## reznap (Dec 8, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


>


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahaha , damnit, i missed the fun AGAIN. Bummer.  What or who crawled up the OPs ass!?  something is missing. Hmm.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice Rez!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys I was in a coma for a while...






 What happened in this thread?


----------



## Geaux (Dec 9, 2010)

Lemonade FOURLOKO FTW! ... well, not really, but it's cheap/easy to catch a quick buzz.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

hmm.. never seen that berfore... 12% alcohol?  Im in.


----------



## Geaux (Dec 9, 2010)

It also contains the amount of caffeine in 4 cups of coffee lol.  Stuff is 'DANGEROUS', it's getting banned in cities across america haha.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 9, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Hey guys I was in a coma for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill make it quick for ya...
girl asked for advice, but gave a google page with a bunch of half neked women on it...she also has a "hot cousin"...everyone asked questions...asked her to be more specific...she cried in her cheerios and went home never to return again.
that about sums it up.:mrgreen:
oh yeah...and Derrel basically informed her this is mainly a site with men...so if you can't fill a jockstrap then get to packin!
j/k....or am I?


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 9, 2010)

and also...everyone is mad cuz there was no hot cousin pics...that's more the jest of it.


----------



## Person (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't believe I scrolled through the front page and the only thing that stuck to me was 'Hot Cousin'.

I must agree, pictures (quality of course!) please!


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Chamelion 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, however things went astray, I think it safe to say, "this thread might've gone smoother..."
> ...


 
Well....   OK...

But if I check on you and your room is full of smoke and I catch you trying to stuff a baggie under your mattress like the last time I'm gonna take away all your Katie Perry CD's...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Chamelion 6 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



Aww. Your parents raised you right. Warms my heart


----------



## Geaux (Dec 9, 2010)

Did I hear erose was going to do boudoir shots to take up the slack/void left by this thread?


:lmao:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Chamelion 6 said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
:lmao: :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2010)

Why is it that so often, girls with class often have stash as well???


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2010)

NikonNewbie said:


> oh yeah...and Derrel basically informed her this is mainly a site with men...so if you can't fill a jockstrap then get to packin!


"That all depends on what you're packin'....... regular or King size."


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Katie Perry has done some boudoir shots for Maxim for January. They look great. She looks great. In fact she looks amazing. You guys might be able to survive after all.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 9, 2010)

I had to Google Katie Perry.  Never heard of her.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 9, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> I had to Google Katie Perry. Never heard of her.


 
You gotta get out of the backyard Ron! :lmao: :hug::

Forget Katie Perry! Erose's avatar is turning me on more right now!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> I had to Google Katie Perry. Never heard of her.


 
And you're glad you did, aren't you?


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 9, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I had to Google Katie Perry. Never heard of her.
> ...



Too much chestnuts for my taste.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


 
In that case, I suggest you Google Bea Arthur.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Katie Perry has done some boudoir shots for Maxim for January. They look great. She looks great. In fact she looks amazing. You guys might be able to survive after all.
> ...



I think she's hot and has had amazing success.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 9, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Too much chestnuts for my taste.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


 
I was good with the chestnuts 'till they started shooting whipped cream everywhere.

Hey, call me traditional, but caulk guns didn't work for me....   :thumbdown:


----------



## Chriss (Dec 9, 2010)

Just noticed that this thread hit 2,200 views, where all the others are maxing out at about 450 xD


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chriss said:


> Just noticed that this thread hit 2,200 views, where all the others are maxing out at about 450 xD


 
:thumbup:  Like carrion to the carcass.  

:greenpbl:


----------



## Chriss (Dec 9, 2010)

Chamelion 6 said:


> Chriss said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed that this thread hit 2,200 views, where all the others are maxing out at about 450 xD
> ...



Heheh


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2010)

Nothing. Just upping the post count.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

People are going to google Boudoir and they will be directed to this thread...  shame...


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> People are going to google Boudoir and they will be directed to this thread... shame...


 
Ohhh... no.  There is great potental here...  

Either that or I need a life.  But I'm not really wanting to face that reality.

:er:


----------



## JAFO28 (Dec 10, 2010)

This thread is like a bad novel with a lot of lame plot twists, but I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 10, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> LOL..  i meant something else.. 5 pages and no pics.. did I miss something?



What this person said....


----------



## Dao (Dec 10, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nothing. Just upping the post count.



I was not planning to post in this thread ..... but ...


----------



## Geaux (Dec 10, 2010)

+1


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I think she's hot and has had amazing success.



That's because the music industry is being dictated by a bunch of drunken, shallow 20-somethings that don't know what real music sounds like... who won't go out and pay a $2 cover at a bar to hear a band that's never been played on MTV, whose music could actually be amazing... but will pay a $10 cover to see a cover-band play the sh*t they could just listen to on the radio any day.

It's sad.


You forgot about the whole having the talent of a tone deaf tramp...?
Wait, nevermind.
That would actually require talent.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

erose86 said:


> That's because the music industry is being dictated by a bunch of drunken, shallow 20-somethings that don't know what real music sounds like... who won't go out and pay a $2 cover at a bar to hear a band that's never been played on MTV, whose music could actually be amazing... but will pay a $10 cover to see a cover-band play the sh*t they could just listen to on the radio any day.
> 
> It's sad.


 
This is so very, VERY, true....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Ooooohhh...sounds like good old fashioned envy to me. Muslc is to the ear of the beholder. I'd be hard pressed to see what she did to be considered a drunk or a tramp. She's done a fantastic job of positioning herself to enjoy the pursuit of her own efforts while making a bunch of money at it. 

Like people here. :lmao:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to be in a beer band... 

We played parties for beer and to meet women... Does that count? :er:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

Katy Perry?  Musical artist?  

Don't bother, I can google that for myself.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Your opinion is allowed... but so is ours... and just because we think Katy Perry, while hot, is a hack... doesn't mean we're envious.
> 
> 
> :lmao:



Doth protest to much..:violin:


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a lot of noise out there claiming to be music so it comes down to personal taste.  Gawd I hated our sons heavy metal "music" when he was growing up.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 10, 2010)

erose86 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Music snobs. Because someone has to know what's good. 

My boyfriend tells me I'm a music snob all the time.. And there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## vtf (Dec 10, 2010)

Quote by erose86: Now if I had to pick someone who is an entertainment genius of "today's" pop music... that would be Lady Gaga. Do I LIKE her music? No, not really, but SHE... is actually talented and smart. End quote.

Female version of Elton John.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

That she doesn't like Lady Gaga's music lets me know right away that she is more subjective then educated.

Like people here. :lmao:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

You know the saying, only two kinds of music...

Personally I like Latvian Neo-Classical Death Polkas. It's sort of an off shoot of Death Metal Muzak. Not many of us out there, we're a small, but determined fringe element...


----------



## mrpink (Dec 10, 2010)

hot cousin photos?









p!nK


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

mrpink said:


> hot cousin photos?
> 
> 
> p!nK


 
Wrong website for that stuff...

But you're gonna have to Google up yer own.  I gotta draw the line somewhere.:greenpbl:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

mrpink said:


> hot cousin photos?
> p!nK



Not a bad photo either!
:Joker:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > hot cousin photos?
> ...


 
"Excuse me one minute, ladies....  Do you mind if l take the tall one?"
~ Billy (Easy Rider)


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

vtf said:


> Female version of Elton John.


 Do you understand the term oxymoron?


----------



## mrpink (Dec 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > Female version of Elton John.
> ...



yeah, I am still looking for the male version of Elton John.








p!nK


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

_yeah, I am still looking for the male version of Elton John.
_
Here he is:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

DON'T EVEN GO THERE GEORGIAGIRL
If Elvis is  nothing more than a laugh for you, then ........ oh my, I can't even finish my thoughts.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh trust me, he is not a laugh to me. No, not at all. Now now, not ever, Never. Elvis is the epitome of epitome. I love Elvis, and I always will. 

Elton John however is about as close a showman idea as Elvis was, so I agree he is a male Elton John. Which was the tie to Elvis and not a blasphemy of Elvis. 

Elvis is The King.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> _yeah, I am still looking for the male version of Elton John._
> 
> Here he is:


 
    And she SCORES!!!!  :cheer:

Yessum....  That one is gonna leave a mark.   :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Elvis is The King.


 Now she scores.

Well played.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis is The King.
> ...


 
  Awwww foooo....

Scotty Moore - yes!
Elvis - no :thumbdown:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Ummmm....Stevie anyone?


----------



## redtippmann (Dec 10, 2010)

Elvis died because of too many hamburgers!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ummmm....Stevie anyone?


 Stevie Ray Vaughn?


Don't know Scotty Moore, but Gary Moore kicked ass.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Ummmm....Stevie anyone?


Wonder?
Vaughn?
Nicks?
Little?  (Little Steven)
Miller?

...

?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Yup, Stevie Ray Vaughn. I just started my own little cocktail and dance party here with Pride and Joy. Now I will go and find out who Garry Moore is. I hope I can dance to his sound.:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

redtippmann said:


> Elvis died because of too many hamburgers!


 uh ehh.  Too many nanner sandwiches and barbiturates.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm....Stevie anyone?
> ...


 
:gah:

Scotty Moore was Elvis' guitar player on the Sun sessions and the man that made the sound happen.  Scotty made it rock... Elvis just pranced around a bit...

:greenpbl:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

I found Gary Moore!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Yup, Stevie Ray Vaughn. I just started my own little cocktail and dance party here with Pride and Joy. Now I will go and find out who Garry Moore is. I hope I can dance to his sound.:thumbup:


 
I dunno that Mr. K and I agree on much, but Gary Moore is definately worth a listen...  If you like Stevie, you should like Gary.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Chamelion 6 said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, Stevie Ray Vaughn. I just started my own little cocktail and dance party here with Pride and Joy. Now I will go and find out who Garry Moore is. I hope I can dance to his sound.:thumbup:
> ...



I like Garry, yes I do, and I Sure got the Blues for You

PS I just hooked myself up on Pandora with that.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

Chamelion 6 said:


> I dunno that Mr. K and I agree on much,......


 sad face

Gary Moore - Blues Alive is one of the best live albums of all time, certainly in the top ten.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Chamelion 6 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno that Mr. K and I agree on much,......
> ...


 
Just pickin' at ya! 

And :thumbup: on Blues Alive.

(Winter kick's some butt too...)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Feelin' the Love...

:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

Music is a great soother.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Music is a great soother.


Coupled with a little alcohol, it's even better...


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 10, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Music is a great soother.
> ...


 
And sex...   Don't forget sex...  :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 10, 2010)

Who could forget sex?

Speaking of sex...  Where are the boudoir pictures??


----------



## AprilEye (Dec 11, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Who could forget sex?
> 
> Speaking of sex...  Where are the boudoir pictures??


----------



## phiya (Dec 11, 2010)

So - just to go back a little bit...  erose, I _love_ The Mars Volta.  

Do you listen to any Mute Math?  Those guys are pretty much the best live show I've ever seen.  

Back to the subject at hand.  I agree with O|||||||O (looks like a jeep to me). 
Did somebody say boudior & hot cousin? :addpics:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 11, 2010)

phiya said:


> (looks like a jeep to me)


:thumbup:


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 11, 2010)

kundalini said:


> redtippmann said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis died because of too many hamburgers!
> ...


 
negative he died on the potty, was holding his breath trying to poop and he passed out and hit his head...
thats the story and I"m sticking to it!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2010)

In celebration of the 3,000th view that this post has garnered, I present the classiest camera shop advertisement ever unleashed on the North American public...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 11, 2010)

So many disappointed googlers...


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Dec 11, 2010)

NikonNewbie said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > redtippmann said:
> ...


 
Those kinda details could only be known by someone that was there!

:thumbup:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2010)

I wanna see google tags for Wendy Alana , Life Wrapped in Lace , Life Wrapped in Pictures , Wendy Lewicki


----------



## white (Dec 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> In celebration of the 3,000th view that this post has garnered, I present the classiest camera shop advertisement ever unleashed on the North American public...
> 
> YouTube - Yasmin Ismael "I Like It Big" Ritz Camera Commercial


I like the sausage links behind the old woman. Attention to detail FTW! :lmao:


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay people. First, I'd like to thank Bitter Jeweller for sending all that traffic to my blog.
Adsense has gone through the roof since you directed so many people there. Thanks!

Second, here is the first part of the boudoir shoot that has caused such a ruckus on this forum! Part 1 of 2 is tame and clothed. I definitely need more advice, training and practice on my camera and lenses. So many times I found myself frustrated and want to know why a particular photo is not turning out so I can avoid it next time.

For now, here are a few images. What a stir this post has caused! 

Have a great day. 

Life Wrapped In Lace


----------



## Geaux (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad you came back, as I've really enjoyed your shots on your flickr.  AND Yup ... cousin = hot.  good job!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 13, 2010)

It was your immature hissy fit that caused all this.

Credit where credit is due.

As an aside...

I wonder why people who make a big deal about leaving because "you people suck", always come back?


----------



## wendyalana (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Dao (Dec 13, 2010)

wendyalana said:


> Okay people. First, I'd like to thank Bitter Jeweller for sending all that traffic to my blog.
> Adsense has gone through the roof since you directed so many people there. Thanks!
> 
> Second, here is the first part of the boudoir shoot that has caused such a ruckus on this forum! Part 1 of 2 is tame and clothed. I definitely need more advice, training and practice on my camera and lenses. So many times I found myself frustrated and want to know why a particular photo is not turning out so I can avoid it next time.
> ...




Believe it or not, when people talks about your photography and your site, whether it is good or bad, your site search engine ranking will rise.  Which is good!

BTW, you have some nice images in your site. :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

They look good. All different lighting and styles. Nice work.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't like all the weird angles but that might be the old surveyor in me.  You know, plumb & level.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 13, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I wonder why people who make a big deal about leaving because "you people suck", always come back?



attention web whores


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 13, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why people who make a big deal about leaving because "you people suck", always come back?
> ...


 
There's a Merit Badge for that.


----------



## mrpink (Dec 13, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> I don't like all the weird angles but that might be the old surveyor in me.  You know, plumb & level.



Ron, you did see the hot girl in the photo right?






p!nK


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

mrpink said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like all the weird angles but that might be the old surveyor in me.  You know, plumb & level.
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm glad you came back wendyalana.


----------



## Geaux (Dec 14, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Did someone say MUTE MATH?!
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLS YEAH DUDE!*
> 
> ...



Good band, seen them live a few times ... but of course, they are from my area so they play here a lot (before they started getting semi-big) lol


----------

